# [Theme Morph] HTC Swype 3.0



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always liked the HTC/iPhone keyboard look.
So I made a METAMORPH theme for everyone. 
















**Flash with Metamorph
DOWNLOAD SWYPE


----------



## stableinsanity (Jul 25, 2011)

snazzy looking!


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it for the beta? How did you guys install this? I am sure I can figure it out but just wondering.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

you must have Swype.apk in the SYSTEM/APP folder and you use metamorph app to flash the theme... Also you must be using swype 3.+ otherwise you might get a the wrong placement on buttons


----------

